# Texaco Ghent



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

By chance found this web site showing photographs of the Ghent being built /launched etc......

http://www.fotositesouburg.nl/8-Algemeen/Schelde/KMS-Scheepsbouw2/T/index.html#Texaco_Ghent-001.jpg

Just need to get a translator....


----------



## JohnD610 (Jul 24, 2011)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> By chance found this web site showing photographs of the Ghent being built /launched etc......
> 
> http://www.fotositesouburg.nl/8-Algemeen/Schelde/KMS-Scheepsbouw2/T/index.html#Texaco_Ghent-001.jpg
> 
> Just need to get a translator....


For translation your browser should have that capability.

I am using Google Chrome and it popped up asking if I wanted the pages translated.

Great set of photos.


----------



## Mike32 (Dec 16, 2020)

Just came across this post, i worked on texaco ghent around 1976


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Mike I was on the Ghent 1981


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> By chance found this web site showing photographs of the Ghent being built /launched etc......
> 
> http://www.fotositesouburg.nl/8-Algemeen/Schelde/KMS-Scheepsbouw2/T/index.html#Texaco_Ghent-001.jpg
> 
> Just need to get a translator....











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

